# Live rock curing



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

I will be receiving live rock in the mail in 2 days. I was wondering what i need to have ready in order to cure the live rock? and for how long do I have to wait for it to cure. Thank you!
:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You don't need anything too fancy with curing live rock. A Rubbermaid tub with a heater and a power head is all you need. If it starts to smell, toss in a bag of carbon. 

If you wanted to be "Fancy" you could also add your protein skimmer in there to really clean things up, but that's not required on a small scale.

How large of a tank are you setting up? FOWLR or Reef?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A light would help get the coraline algae growing as well.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Powerhead?*



funlad3 said:


> You don't need anything too fancy with curing live rock. A Rubbermaid tub with a heater and a power head is all you need. If it starts to smell, toss in a bag of carbon.
> 
> If you wanted to be "Fancy" you could also add your protein skimmer in there to really clean things up, but that's not required on a small scale.
> 
> How large of a tank are you setting up? FOWLR or Reef?


Great, thank you, because I wasn't looking into spending anymore money. I'm setting up a 5 gallon nano reef.. Is the power head really necessary? How does it help in curing the live rock?


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*LED light?*



bmlbytes said:


> A light would help get the coraline algae growing as well.


Would some LED lights work?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, as long as they are the correct wavelength/color temperature.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

In my opinion, lighting during the curing phase can promote nuisance algae and cyanobacteria growth since the early stages are typically ideal for them. 

You may want to keep the lights off during this stage (coralline algae will eventually develop as the tank matures and/or if it's introduced into the tank via coral frag rocks or additional fully cured live rock). 

I would recommend keeping the lights off until the live rock is completely cured and fish and/or photosynthetic life forms are added to the tank. 



cratos said:


> ...I'm setting up a 5 gallon nano reef...


Is this your first reef tank? Nano reefs (which can be done) may offer more challenges than larger tanks. Because water parameter flucuations are somewhat magnified with smaller volume tanks, larger tanks are generally easier to successfully run. 

Regarding powerheads, water circulation (by way of powerhead(s) ) is highly recommended in any established saltwater tank. They may assist in the curing process by blowing some of the detritus out from the surface and from within the rock which can then by removed (via siphon or subsequent water change).


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*First reef tank*



kay-bee said:


> In my opinion, lighting during the curing phase can promote nuisance algae and cyanobacteria growth since the early stages are typically ideal for them.
> 
> You may want to keep the lights off during this stage (coralline algae will eventually develop as the tank matures and/or if it's introduced into the tank via coral frag rocks or additional fully cured live rock).
> 
> ...


Yes this is my first reef tank I've done allot of research on nano reef tanks already. I just wanted to get some info on curing the live rock from you guys. Thank you for the detailed description. Very helpful. I will be adding the power head. I really like the look of a nano reef, also I do not have the money right now to be running a bigger reef tank although I would love to.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Live rock cured?*

Hey guys, my live rock doesn't smell anymore. does this mean it's cured and ready to go? I don't have a water test kit.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

cratos said:


> I don't have a water test kit.


Test kits are highly recommended, especially if you're going reef.

Your rocks may be cured or nearly cured since they no longer smell, but only a test kit can confirm.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it smells like the ocean instead of like rotten eggs, you're golden.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Smell*



TheOldSalt said:


> If it smells like the ocean instead of like rotten eggs, you're golden.




Thanks guys. I am going to get one in the near future. My wallet is a bit thin right now. I just ordered everything for my reef. All I need is that kit. And my rock smelled like the ocean when it arrived.. I guess it cured a long time ago. It only smelled a tiny bit funky the first couple days and then I changed the water, it no longer smells. I will set up my nano now


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

I started setting up my nano, I got a rio 50 powerhead and thermometer. It has a small heater also. I will be picking up a couple pounds of live sand from the lfs during the week. I found out that my tank is actually 2.5 gallons :/


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Depending on the light, you might be able to grow out some zoas or ricordias in there. The tank is too small for any fish really, and any other coral would likely die from unstable water conditions. Nice looking rock by the way!


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you  ordered it from petsmart. I went to my lfs the other day and found out he had live rock for a way cheaper price. I was mad. But those rocks dont look as nice as this one. 

Alright guys I have some very bad news. Please don't scold me too much. This whole time I had been using Morton sea salt thinking it was fine for a reef. Until today that I found out its not, while coming across some information on it. I bought a bumblebee snail from the lfs yesterday and I think its dead idk? It hasn't moved. I busted a mission to petsmart today as soon as I read about the salt. I bought the marine salt, mixed it and replaced all the water with the new marine salt mixed water. I threw the bumblebee snail in there. I also put in the "live sand" I bought yesterday from the lfs.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh also, I was wondering about the lighting for my pico reef.. I currently have a 15 watt bulb in there.. Can I use a 15 watt compact flourescent light for it? it about 10 in tall


----------

